# 2013 NEW ORDER, Whats your opinion?



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bright Aquatics wants your feedback, We are making a new order by next week!

What excatly do you want to see us bring in?

18/24watt Dimmable True Spectrum Par38s
18/24watt Dimmable Full Spectrum Par38s
10/14watt Non Dimmable Pico Par30s

Cadlights Nano Aquariums
Other Nano Glass/Acrylic Aquariums
Heaters
Media supplies
Light holders
Testing supplies
Any other Dry Stock you can think of?

Your opinion is Highly Valued and we only want to bring you the best of the best for your reef and youself!

Please toss out some ideas, we are glad to help!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know enough about the specifics of your led's to comment there but I'd be curious to see possible light holders and fixtures, oh and dimmers if you don't already stock them.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Greg_o

We will bring in metal goosneck par light holders soon 
We do offer 1 non nano ref fixture, looking into more now!
We do want to offer a dimmer switch of sorts, but then again thats what reef controllers are for, but we may find a simple dimmer switch that many could enjoy without needed a reef controller.

Slowly the website will be getting new products added, hopefully everyone will enjoy what we have to offer.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

24" strips.

While I know I can do one up, or even buy one. I would love to have a few strips with deep blue, and uv mix. I would like the pop in my corals, while keeping my halide.

I have borrowed a full spectrum bulb, and put it over the tank. The zoo's color jump, and there was a nice mix with the halide on. 

Bonus would be a sperate on off dimmer for some blues for true moon light effects.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

J_T

Good call on the 12/24" led strips. Ill do my best to get some in, Dark Blue/TV combo and some other combos. Make them slim, powerful and easy to use and attach to the tanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

boxboy said:


> J_T
> 
> Good call on the 12/24" led strips. Ill do my best to get some in, Dark Blue/TV combo and some other combos. Make them slim, powerful and easy to use and attach to the tanks


Well, if you do, and the price is great, I would be in for 3-4 of them.

Wide lens. Prefer a flood light approach over a spot light.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

J_T

Would you want them to be able to grow coral on their own or just for the color?

Casing: Extruded aluminum. silver
Lenses: 120°/90°/60°/30° interchangable
Options: 12/18/24watts
Length: 12"/24"/36"
Dimmable: Getting info on dual chanel dimming
Bracket: Attaches to rim of tank or other option
Color: 50/50 Royal Blue/True Violet ( can make other ratios/colors )
Price: Working on it


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Just in Stock: Brand New 2013 Aquariums

CADlights 2013 8Gal Starphire Bent Glass Nano Aquarium.
Price: $200.00 Incl Tax & Shipping in Canada.
Only have ( 2 )instock so hurry before these are gone!










These are not listed on the website yet, so please contact me via:
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone

We are placing another large order by the 3rd of Jan. If there is anything at all you would like to have ordered, please let us know!

Lights
Heaters
Mag floats
Allmost anything you need we either have already or can get it.

PM/post here/email

Josiah
www.brightaquatics.com
[email protected]


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a quick shot of the Par light holders we can offer. $25.00 CAD + Shipping!









If customers are intrested we can upload more photos with detials about this item!

Thanks for looking


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

We are making another order today for new stock and just wanted to give you reminder that if your in need of anything, please let us know quickly so we can be sure to order it in advance. 

Thank you
Josiah


----------

